# What become of the Pignut Hickory I've been cutting...sometimes



## SDB777 (May 24, 2013)

*Pignut Hickory small vessel*

Sometimes those pieces that are just too pretty to toss in the burn barrel can make for a little fun in the afternoon. This is some Pignut Hickory I've been working on for quite sometime(on the bandsaw mill), and this chunk made the 'bucket' for later....well it's later!


Started out with a solid looking chunk that was roughly 3.75"long x 2.4"square. And ended up with this:


















Considering this is my first 'tiny' vessel, I think I'll have to invest in the correct tools to do this kind of turning. Maybe next time I'll turn it a little thinner? Was a little worried about the hole that arrived during the turning to get it too thin.

Sanded to 400grit and then three coats of BLO applied(basically it stopped soaking into the timber-so I stopped putting it on), and then I simply wiped off the excess. Pretty fun!!






Scott (four day weekends rule) B


----------



## SDB777 (Jun 1, 2013)

Okay, maybe it wasn't all that great....how about this then?










Scott (t'was just a tiny bowl) B


----------



## millbilly (Jun 1, 2013)

I think its great, got have some value in resale.


----------

